# R35....not impressed!!



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

Please don't jump down my throat but.....

Went out for a test drive in a black edition this afternoon and I'm afraid to say i wasn't that impressed. the car's built very well, solid, materials in the cockpit were very nice and the cars very well specced. the look of the car is beautiful and the stance is very very correct its just when i took it out it felt a little soulless. admittedly its extremely fast and i got to triple figures very quickly its just there was no kind of theatre or excitement when doing so. i understand that there are not many cars on the road that have this kind of pace but when doing big numbers i expect to feel like im doing so and it just didn't....unfortunately it just didn't do it for me...cant understand what I'm missing.....i was planning on taking the plunge and buying one but after todays test drive im having second thoughts. 

to make a comparison it felt like an extremely fast luxury saloon car...rapid but very composed and almost too smooth for my liking!! 

i've been in plenty of fast cars and have owned a fair few and expected the 35 to of been top of the pile but the experience left me feeling a little neutral...neither loving or disliking it. 

another issue i had was with the ergonomics of the car. the layout of the dash was not the best and the switch gear was dare i say it slightly cheap looking. 

I'm sure there are loads of you that will disagree and shoot me down but believe me i didn't want to feel like this after today

i dont know whether i need to take it out again for a longer run and really put it through it's paces. i went out for about 45 mins today on dual carriages and tighter back roads and it ate them up no problem but i still came out numb.

i'm starting to have second thoughts about a 997 turbo again!!


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Quite simply, you need to go out with an owner...

If I had only had gone for a test drive with an HPC I would have agreed with you. 

Being fortunate enough to also own a Noble, I like cars to have soul. Luckily, another Noble owner had bought a GTR and took me out for a drive, the experience was TOTALLY different from that of the test drive. I have never been in a car quite like it... it had me utterly convinced.

So convinced, my GTR arrives in a week on Monday! Damn the days are going slowly!

Definately give it another go.


Elliott


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

well, we've all got a revised Y-Pipe, to add the drama :chuckle:

.


----------



## ViperGTS (Dec 13, 2009)

I can understand where you're coming from because I had exactly the same experience when I test drove the 997 Turbo......but then I'm used to the RS.

I borrowed the GTR for a day from my HPC and I too didn't feel anything major towards it. I bought one all the same mainly because I know plenty of guys that rave about it.

I have owned mine 3 weeks now and it's only just starting to make sense. It is a truely epic car and you have to drive it plenty to become at one with it and to appreciate what it's all about.


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

stick with the R33 and spend some on it!! will be far superior with the RB26 (biased i know)


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Strange...my GTR scares the sh*t out of me every day i drive it.....


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i can fit my kid in the back, 2 sets of golf bags in the trunk plus a week's worth of baggage. and with all that in there i can still have the ride of my life and hang with ANY supercar out there. definitely horses for courses. if i did not have a kid though, i'd have my deposits down on the 458 and the new mclaren.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

Well I will agree with you on that! I know what you mean by having no soul and I too felt the same. The reason why I bought it was because of what it can do for the price that it does it at, thats what dols it for me. I'm hoping like someone already that after a while driving it that you get more of a "feel" to it, but if it doesnt, its still a winner in what it can do.

I put my deposit down before even having a test drive, so the reviews were enough to convince me to go for it. I have/will have other cars that will give me the x factor should I want it if this car doesnt provide me with enough of the x factor.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I sort of know where you are coming from as I came out of a 997 C2S into my GTR. The drama is not in the car but how you drive it - I was one of the lucky ones that got to drive the GTR at the Nissan day at Silverstone. 

Driving it on the track lets you experience the car in its true state. I am not saying the GTR is a pure track toy as it is far from it but I remember driving one on a test drive and thinking _"I am sure it was better than this"_. I said this to the guy from my HPC who was on the test drive with me and he responded with "turn left at the next round about". As soon as we were out on the twisty back roads I remembered the driver at the test day saying "throw the car into the corner and floor it" then the drama came flooding back. 

The car is like nothing I have ever driven and the 997TT has nothing in common with the GTR other than they are both extremely fast. The GTR feels alive like it is waiting for you to tell it what to do next - on a fast flowing road I have not driven another car that gives me such a rush.

I agree with all the comments about go out with a GTR driver who has had his for a while - the magic is in the driving experience!!!!

Kp


----------



## Chiefgroover (Jun 3, 2009)

My first drive was at the Nurbergring F1 track. I thought the car had no soul and while i did lap it very fast, it just didnt get me, I was regretting ordering one at that point.
Second was the HPC demo, had it for an afternoon and was glad to give it back, same opinion. BTW the interior switch gear is top notch IMO, nothing at all cheap about the inside.
Took delivery 1st June 2009. Within a few days and many miles I was getting into it, and by week two was really enjoying it, the following 3 months over the summer were excellent.
12,000 miles later I have to say that the car has felt very natural and like part of me since week 2. I had extreme confidence from week 2 (about 1000 miles) and now the car feels like home as much as any car, or more so, that i have ever driven.

The GTR is VERY different from others, and i am so glad I stuck with it, as initially i was going to sell it on. Now the car feels faster than it ever was by quite a bit. I noticed the engine free up @ 3.3k, 5k, and then again @ 10K, and thats coming from a driver that gets bored easy and has something even more powerful in the garage.

It would be a leap of faith for you, but for me I was very surprised of how i took to a car I initially hated, but i put that down to it just being so different to anything else. 

At least the engine is in the correct end of it and it doesnt plot to kill me all night in the garage lol.


----------



## weetrav (Oct 25, 2006)

Chiefgroover said:


> At least the engine is in the correct end of it and it doesnt plot to kill me all night in the garage lol.


:chuckle:

Fozi!! Just get one, in the long run you won't regret it!! All you have to do is sod the warranty, get a Cobbs AP, actuators, downpipes and a GTC titan fitted and I bet you'll then change your mind!! It'll be a totally different experience!! The whole HPC test drive experience doesn't do the car any justice. When I went my test drive in the GTR it only had 230 miles on the clock and obviously I couldn't drive it nearly as rapidly as I wanted to........ but still bought one all the same!! Haven't looked back since:smokin:

Trav


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Funnily enough I do sort of agree with you. The standard car with the standard exhaust completely lacks drama and is more impressive than exciting.

Its limits are so high, you will seldom exceed them and hence it can feel as if it lacks drama.

But that is why most of us have changed at least the Y-pipe which makes it sound more like a supercar should and of course that starts the slippery slope to more power...

Now with nearly 600hp, my car can exceed its grip limits whenever I choose and is fantastic, exhilarating fun as well as being much, much faster than almost any hypercar you choose to mention!

All it takes is an exhaust change (y-pipe minimum) and a Cobb with custom tune to have more fun than you would believe possible.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

It's a lovely bit of kit though

Only thing that puts me off...it's auto


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

matty32 said:


> It's a lovely bit of kit though
> 
> Only thing that puts me off...it's auto


It is a shame there is no manual version. I understand why - the designers/engineers wanted to create a really cutting-edge, advanced, 21st century ballistic missile and a gear stick probably seemed anachronistic to the whole concept. I still think it would work with a manual box, however - shame it will never be given one.

Strange reading all this. My first test drive (not an HPC to be fair but with Howard Wise in the back telling me to go for it  ) was such a complete blast that I loved the car immediately - standard or not. I think the difference is that unlike most of you I have never owned a true performance car before. After a Fiat Coupe Turbo or an Accord Type-R the GTR is like visiting another planet.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

matty32 said:


> It's a lovely bit of kit though
> 
> Only thing that puts me off...it's auto


Exactly and to put this in to perspectif:

I drove a 370Z with the manual "throttle thing" with a full amuse exhaust piping and a Sakura manifold . . . . Z34 and R35 with mods sound the same, with the difference that you can never play the opera out of the R35 engine as well as with the 370Z manual box and clutch. 
Just to give one more exemple: I drove the 370Z through crowded Nagoya and all time had to stop and go. That was a delight as each time I moved on I gave as much input to the engine sound as I liked . . . the R35 would just move on for ever in auto , never reving up more then 3000rpms (or you need to drive in first gear all the time.)

Performance wise of course the R35 does everthing better then the R33 and R34 (comparing heavy wales here ). . . . thought do I doupt it can out excite an R32 GTR with 700HP, 1400kg and welded chassis. Which brings us to the point we can clearly compare excitement and different car characters within the GTR brand.


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

fozi - the problem is simple - you just weren't driving it fast enough!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

A recent statistic is that only 30% of new drivers in Japan are taking licences for manual cars. This is why a lot of Japanese sports cars are losing the manual box. Shame, but Autos are now so fast at changing gears, they do it better than humans in many ways...

Although it was very quick & obviously supremely capable, when I spent a day driving one in the mountains with DCD the major stumbling block with the GT-R for me was definitely the gearbox.. Maybe I'm old fashioned. I enjoy heel & toe, etc. Paddles just don't give me the same driving enjoyment.

Most importantly it's great to see so many people enjoying their GT-R's with a passion. I just hope with engine changes under warranty in Europe, etc. and the strong value of the Yen, etc. Nissan continues marketting GT-R's worldwide for many years to come despite the odds. It's sad to see they can be written off for relatively small accidents as parts prices in UK are so high.
I sometimes wonder how residuals will fare in the long term.

For the price an R35 GT-R is difficult if not impossible to beat as a complete package. But for 55K I'd prefer to get myself a Caterham R500 and a Jap Spec FD2 Civic Type R to run about in...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

This thread is such a put off for me, I have driven the car before and it does sort of lack the excitement in a way nevertheless I have not pushed it to its limits so don't know how that will feel. I'm afraid I'm gonna have to go for a Murcielago LP640. Took one for a test drive with HR Owen and gotta say what a beast. Although it is not mannual, somehow it does feel really exciting and gives you the goosebumps. Only thing is it costs nearly 3 times as much.


----------



## ViperGTS (Dec 13, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> This thread is such a put off for me, I have driven the car before and it does sort of lack the excitement in a way nevertheless I have not pushed it to its limits so don't know how that will feel. I'm afraid I'm gonna have to go for a Murcielago LP640. Took one for a test drive with HR Owen and gotta say what a beast. Although it is not mannual, somehow it does feel really exciting and gives you the goosebumps. Only thing is it costs nearly 3 times as much.


I don't see how or why these cars would be comparable.

You either want a Lambo type car or you need a fast road car capable of shopping and school runs

Seems a strange post.


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

ViperGTS said:


> I don't see how or why these cars would be comparable.
> 
> You either want a Lambo type car or you need a fast road car capable of shopping and school runs
> 
> Seems a strange post.


Strange post agreed, but not for the reason you say. I was looking for a fast, fun, weekend only car and the GTR figured on the list along with a Gallardo (2006 car), GT3, Noble and other 2 seaters. Just coz it has the potential to be a practical everyday car doesn't mean we all want it for that reason. It's also fast and fun.

That's not why it was a strange post - the fact the other car the guy bought costs over £150,000 is what's strange  Hardly fair to compare them in the first place.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

ViperGTS said:


> I don't see how or why these cars would be comparable.
> 
> You either want a Lambo type car or you need a fast road car capable of shopping and school runs
> 
> Seems a strange post.


Don't understand what you find so strange about my post. Firstly I can understand that the two cars are very different in every way including the price tag. But let me clear your confusion. Firstly I think that a real enthusiast will not use a supercar for shopping and school run purposes and to add to that I don't have any kids to do school runs nor I would consider using a supercar to pop down to tescos and do my shopping. I choose to buy a supercar for fun and pleasure of my soul self and the excitement, therefore, a more exciting supercar like a lambo would fall into my criteria just fine. I'm not knocking the GTR in anyway it is a brilliant car and least to say a reasonably priced supercar. But it is not exciting enough for me sir. Strange still?? I suppose everyone's choice is strange for the other unless it meets your own liking.


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

That's kinda what I was saying. If I had your budget I might have gone the same way. If you only had mine you might have stayed with the GTR?


----------



## ViperGTS (Dec 13, 2009)

NiallGTR said:


> That's kinda what I was saying. If I had your budget I might have gone the same way. If you only had mine you might have stayed with the GTR?


This is the point......you either look to spend 150 bags on a supercar or 60 bags on a fast shopping car that nothing else can touch. 

When I was looking for my supercar a GT-R was nowhere on my list.

When I was looking for my lightweight track focused car the GT-R was nowhere on my list.

When I was looking for my muscle car a GT-R was nowhere on my list. 

When I was looking for a fast shopping trolly the GT-R was firmly on there.

Do you get it?

My point is why would you post up that you opted out of the GT-R in favour of the Lambo when that would be an obvious choice if money permitted and a Supercar was the goal....The cars are poles apart.

Not trying to provoke a bundle just got me confused.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Nigel-Power said:


> Don't understand what you find so strange about my post. Firstly I can understand that the two cars are very different in every way including the price tag. But let me clear your confusion. Firstly I think that a real enthusiast will not use a supercar for shopping and school run purposes and to add to that I don't have any kids to do school runs nor I would consider using a supercar to pop down to tescos and do my shopping. I choose to buy a supercar for fun and pleasure of my soul self and the excitement, therefore, a more exciting supercar like a lambo would fall into my criteria just fine. I'm not knocking the GTR in anyway it is a brilliant car and least to say a reasonably priced supercar. But it is not exciting enough for me sir. Strange still?? I suppose everyone's choice is strange for the other unless it meets your own liking.


But you are knocking the GTR ; and actually thats fine its as your opinion , just dont say your not.
More strange is the fact that you are comparing it with something 3 times the price which is ridiculous (IMHO)

But far more importantly I dont see how you can decide what a real enthusiast will use a car for. 
And this to me is where you have not thought it through .....

You may not use a F40 or a lambo for shopping . But the reason would not be that you dont to want to , more that you cant.

But you can use the GTR so if you have one why wouldnt you ,
Surely you cant criticise a car because you can take it shopping.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> Don't understand what you find so strange about my post. Firstly I can understand that the two cars are very different in every way including the price tag. But let me clear your confusion. Firstly I think that a real enthusiast will not use a supercar for shopping and school run purposes and to add to that I don't have any kids to do school runs nor I would consider using a supercar to pop down to tescos and do my shopping. I choose to buy a supercar for fun and pleasure of my soul self and the excitement, therefore, a more exciting supercar like a lambo would fall into my criteria just fine. I'm not knocking the GTR in anyway it is a brilliant car and least to say a reasonably priced supercar. But it is not exciting enough for me sir. Strange still?? I suppose everyone's choice is strange for the other unless it meets your own liking.


Id never buy a car like that.....

Lamborghini Murcielago Crash Unfall


GTR will be faster(only in the straight line on topspeed,hardly reachable everyday.....not even when you just go out to have fun.....),on track thses things are useless....just make dicks a bit longer....


----------



## Mick-skyline (May 1, 2009)

having never driven one, but watching the price tags slowly descend i still wonder which id prefer....

a standard r35 (we'll call it) GTR for what was it 55k sterling (double that number for euro with import tax for my poxy country ireland so near €100k)

or a 34 GTR €30k max and spend the rest on tuning it??

i think it'd have to be the 34GTR IMHO but that might all change after i take one for a drive.....


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

ViperGTS said:


> This is the point......you either look to spend 150 bags on a supercar or 60 bags on a fast shopping car that nothing else can touch.
> 
> When I was looking for my supercar a GT-R was nowhere on my list.
> 
> ...


Of course I 'get it'. My point is that for some of us the GTR* is* on the supercar list - if only because budget restraints mean that the list is not very long. I won't be shopping or putting a child seat in mine I assure you.


----------



## ViperGTS (Dec 13, 2009)

NiallGTR said:


> Of course I 'get it'. My point is that for some of us the GTR* is* on the supercar list - if only because budget restraints mean that the list is not very long. I won't be shopping or putting a child seat in mine I assure you.


I was agreeing with your response to the previous thread by quoting you but answering the previous thread from Nigel..:thumbsup:


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I drove an LP Murci and it was the best feeling in the world but it is so big you could not have one as weekend toy as it is just to big. IMHO it would be even more of a pig park, move around town, too wide for most a roads and there are a load of better cars for track action. 

I love the Murci but it is a true GT for blasting across continents - if that is your thing then it is a winner.

Kp


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

ViperGTS said:


> I was agreeing with your response to the previous thread by quoting you but answering the previous thread from Nigel..:thumbsup:


Ah, I see... I think  

Anyway, I think the GTR is a supercar, regardless of what EVO knowledge says. If the NSX is still in there... and the 996 GT3. I've driven both and the GTR is more 'super' IMHO.


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

*Illogical*



> Nigel-Power said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is such a put off for me, I have driven the car before and it does sort of lack the excitement in a way nevertheless I have not pushed it to its limits so don't know how that will feel. I'm afraid I'm gonna have to go for a Murcielago LP640. Took one for a test drive with HR Owen and gotta say what a beast. Although it is not mannual, somehow it does feel really exciting and gives you the goosebumps. Only thing is it costs nearly 3 times as much.


Nigel your post makes little sense to me. You have't even mentioned the spec-V or the well proven & raved about goodies like Cobb/GTC AP with custom back up if desired, exhausts etc :blahblah: For someone with over 200 posts you appear to have tunnel vision at best.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> Lamborghini Murcielago Crash Unfall


Damn, Galardo was going to be my next car after the GTR - My pal had one of the very first ones on an 04 plate. The front seat was twisted and gave him a bad back, he had two engineers from Lamborghini look at it and tell him there was nothing wrong with the seat. The third engineer that looked at it said it was faulty and replaced it. He sold the car two weeks later despite waiting for over 2 years for it.

I do not often go on scare mongering but if you read that guys site and all the associated news articles his argument is very compelling.

Kp


----------



## soggy (Apr 28, 2003)

EvolutionVI said:


> Id never buy a car like that.....
> 
> Lamborghini Murcielago Crash Unfall
> 
> ...


Wow.......Forget Toyota!!!


----------



## highlandsaf (Jun 24, 2009)

I must say the GTR is such a competent car that it may seem sterile but if you were driving any other car half way to the limits of the GTR ypu'd be hanging on for grim death(my opinion that's not a great way to feel and not able to relax) I've driven a lot of performance cars porsche/Ferrari and currently own an NSX ,Lister Jaguar (6 speed manual 604bhp 4 sale on ph)an MG SVR and I can honestly say the GTR is in a class of its own.

I was led to believe that all manuals will be phased out overtime ? The article I read was stating that they are more fuel efficient and more emision friendly?


----------



## Chiefgroover (Jun 3, 2009)

Lamborghini Murcielago Crash Unfall

After reading this the insane would not buy one. At least in a GTR your safety level is good, cant beat Japs for that, well until the director of Toyota UK was told he had "brought shame" on the company " dont come back to Japan" he has been told.


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

I've read everyone's comments with intrigue. it seems that the general consensus is that if budget permits go for a supercar. i would imagine that anyone that has over 80k to spend on a motor would be looking at the usual suspects....ferrari, lambo etc. unfortunately my budget is 60k and when looking in this field i found a few that stood out. 

1)Nissan R35
2)Audi R8
3)Porsche 997TT/ GT3
4)Lamborghini Gallardo


my aim is to use the car on a daily basis so really that would knock out the lambo and gt3 but the other 3 are good contenders. practicality wise im not really that concerned as i've got a C2S which space wise is ample for my needs. the GTR was always my first choice. having just sold my 33 that Tweenie built with 600 bhp i thought the perfect evolution would be the 35. and i suppose thats kinda what i was expecting....for the 35 to feel like a well sorted predecessor.....any one of them. i know you'd never get a factory car to feel like one thats been built and tuned but the power output and the excitement you feel when driving hard in a tuned car is what i was expecting from the 35 but never felt that drama.

i think i need to go out with an owner in their own motor and see how that feels. alot of you have said that that would be the thing to do. makes sense. and if i did go for one i think the cobbs conversion and y pipe might be the way forward. what i'd really like to know is how does this compare to a standard car when being used daily. is there a huge difference....will it change the characteristics of the car to the way i expected this car to be in the first place.

what i mean by that is will it make the car feel like an raging animal rather than a cruise missile.


----------



## KantoStyle (Jun 6, 2007)

soggy said:


> Wow.......Forget Toyota!!!


what's wrong with Toyota?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

RSVFOUR said:


> But you are knocking the GTR ; and actually thats fine its as your opinion , just dont say your not.
> More strange is the fact that you are comparing it with something 3 times the price which is ridiculous (IMHO)
> 
> But far more importantly I dont see how you can decide what a real enthusiast will use a car for.
> ...


Is not common sense what a supercar is used for? In your case shopping I guess.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> Is not common sense what a supercar is used for? In your case shopping I guess.


So a supercar is a useless thing everywhere......doesn´t suit the racetrack,doesn´t suit the shoppingstreet,doesn´t suit for daily driving....only usefull if you want to pick a bi**h from the disco....im very happy with the GTR....works for everything and i don´t like bi***es


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> So a supercar is a useless thing everywhere......doesn´t suit the racetrack,doesn´t suit the shoppingstreet,doesn´t suit for daily driving....only usefull if you want to pick a bi**h from the disco....im very happy with the GTR....works for everything and i don´t like bi***es


Come on!!!! the T88gk R32 I drove recently was one of a bi**h . . . first blowed only cold air with no go, then all of a sudden sucked all the air in and I was like flying to paradise . . .:chuckle::chuckle:

The R35 GTR is like an "EdelHuhre", it blows everyone in to pieces in a smooth experienced way . . .


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Come on!!!! the T88gk R32 I drove recently was one of a bi**h . . . first blowed only cold air with no go, then all of a sudden sucked all the air in and I was like flying to paradise . . .:chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> The R35 GTR is like an "EdelHuhre", it blows everyone in to pieces in a smooth experienced way . . .


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

fozi.g said:


> I've read everyone's comments with intrigue. it seems that the general consensus is that if budget permits go for a supercar. i would imagine that anyone that has over 80k to spend on a motor would be looking at the usual suspects....ferrari, lambo etc. unfortunately my budget is 60k and when looking in this field i found a few that stood out.
> 
> 1)Nissan R35
> 2)Audi R8
> ...


I looked at the all same cars with the same budget. I discounted the Gallardo also and found the 997TT too uninteresting. The R8 is lovely but overpriced at £60K for a 2.5 year old car IMO. The GTR seems much better value for money. Personally I felt the 997.1 GT3 was comfortable enough on its softer suspension setting to be usable.


----------



## Chiefgroover (Jun 3, 2009)

KantoStyle said:


> what's wrong with Toyota?


Not much unless you have bought one of the recent boring cars lol.

At least they dont stroke you £1K for a £330 flywheel like Nissan !

Have a wee Toyota myself Members - BigSupra.co.uk for when the GTR just cant push the speedo around the bigger numbers quick enough 

Are you really in Japan? or is that a fancy location your using?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> So a supercar is a useless thing everywhere......doesn´t suit the racetrack,doesn´t suit the shoppingstreet,doesn´t suit for daily driving....only usefull if you want to pick a bi**h from the disco....im very happy with the GTR....works for everything and i don´t like bi***es


What on earth are you on about? When did I say it doesn't suit the racetrack??:chuckle: :blahblah::blahblah:Why are you changing the context of my post? If you read carefully I said, I personally wouldn't use a supercar for shopping purposes and nor that's the prime reason why I would buy a supercar, get it? and you don't like bi**es??


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> What on earth are you on about? When did I say it doesn't suit the racetrack??:chuckle: :blahblah::blahblah:Why are you changing the context of my post? If you read carefully I said, I personally wouldn't use a supercar for shopping purposes and nor that's the prime reason why I would buy a supercar, get it? and you don't like bi**es??


I didn´t change the context of your post....i just said a supercar doesn´t suit the racetrack....or have you seen someone going fast in a supercar on track....i haven´t seen any supercar on track going fast...:sadwavey:


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

I own R35 - haven't driven it much over winter. I come onto this Forum which is supposed to be pro-GTR and here we go again. Same old stupid arguments - so the poster in Post 1 dislikes the car - fine. Go and buy something else.

I'm sorry to disappoint people but I like the car - wouldn't be without it. Nothings perfect in life is it?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Come on Geoff said:


> Nigel your post makes little sense to me. You have't even mentioned the spec-V or the well proven & raved about goodies like Cobb/GTC AP with custom back up if desired, exhausts etc :blahblah: For someone with over 200 posts you appear to have tunnel vision at best.


lol, tell me something I don't know. Guess you have driven a Spec-V and know how exciting it is then?  and I did not know there should be a corelation between number of posts and tunnel vision, lol.. Alright. You seem very wise and knowledgeable, sometimes you gotta excuse people like me with very little knowledge and a tunnel vision. thanks for your wise post.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Interesting to see how this thread has morphed into alot of discussion about Murcielagos and GTRs.

Anyway, my brother picks up his new, black LP670 on Monday (minus rear wing which he feels is a little over the top - though it's debatable how you can say that seriously when buying such a car!). 

I'll post some pics of the cars together... I know which one I'd choose if I just wanted a blast, but I also know which I'd choose for using regularly. But let's be realistic, they are totally different cars.Their only shared attribute is that they're both indecently fast. 

Incidentally, my brother LOVES my GTR. He just has more money, and considerably less sense, than me. That's what makes his choice of new car (he has lots more) PERFECT!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> I didn´t change the context of your post....i just said a supercar doesn´t suit the racetrack....or have you seen someone going fast in a supercar on track....i haven´t seen any supercar on track going fast...:sadwavey:


No, I haven't to be honest, although it could be suitable nontheless.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

rblvjenkins said:


> Interesting to see how this thread has morphed into alot of discussion about Murcielagos and GTRs.
> 
> Anyway, my brother picks up his new, black LP670 on Monday (minus rear wing which he feels is a little over the top - though it's debatable how you can say that seriously when buying such a car!).
> 
> ...


There was one for sale on PH, but sold now. is that the one? 295K with The Elms Collection? yeah I had a chat with Dion about that as well. Lovely motor.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> There was one for sale on PH, but sold now. is that the one? 295K with The Elms Collection? yeah I had a chat with Dion about that as well. Lovely motor.


No, his is direct from Lamborghini in London. Apparently 13 were delivered in the UK, of which 4 have already gone to Hong Kong, and a couple to the Channel Islands.

I think the ELMS one was matt black - my brother's is gloss black (or whatever exotic name Lambo have got for it)!


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

rblvjenkins said:


> Interesting to see how this thread has morphed into alot of discussion about Murcielagos and GTRs.
> 
> Anyway, my brother picks up his new, black LP670 on Monday (minus rear wing which he feels is a little over the top - though it's debatable how you can say that seriously when buying such a car!).
> 
> ...


Don' you just hate some people without the need to actually meet them ...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

rblvjenkins said:


> Interesting to see how this thread has morphed into alot of discussion about Murcielagos and GTRs.
> 
> Anyway, my brother picks up his new, black LP670 on Monday (minus rear wing which he feels is a little over the top - though it's debatable how you can say that seriously when buying such a car!).
> 
> ...


How amazingly cool! I can't think of any circumstances where I would choose a GT-R over an LP670 other than carrying more than 2 people.
Murcis have perfectly adequate boot space for the weekly supermarket shop!

Of course for those lucky enough to drop over 200 large on a car, it is never a question of car X or a GT-R. They can afford both...

Black is the right colour as it helps the add-on carbon bits look a bit more cohesive. I've seen the ducktail spoiler, I think I actually prefer it to the scaffolding wing and of course it adds a few mph to the top speed.

Get him to drop me a line, we'd love to feature his alongside the orange one already on Auto-Journals!


----------



## Red Rag (Jul 9, 2009)

Personally, I love my GTR... but if I had the money and for some reason was not allowed both, I would definately get an LP670

Even if the GTR is faster, more practical, etc. etc. there are many many criteria for choosing a car and IMHO the LP670 is spiritually in the vain of the exotic supercars of the 80s and 90s... the cars responsible for turning me into a petrol head

Good luck with the Lambroghini Nigel...

And looking forward to seeing pictures of the Gloss Black LP670 and GTR together


----------



## ViperGTS (Dec 13, 2009)

highlandsaf said:


> I've driven a lot of performance cars porsche/Ferrari and currently own an NSX ,*Lister Jaguar *(6 speed manual 604bhp 4 sale on ph)an MG SVR and I can honestly say the GTR is in a class of its own.
> 
> ?


Good Man........I have a Lister Jag too. Don't normally come across anyone else with one.:smokin:


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

countvonc said:


> Don' you just hate some people without the need to actually meet them ...


Actually, he's a really nice bloke!


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

highlandsaf said:


> I must say the GTR is such a competent car that it may seem sterile but if you were driving any other car half way to the limits of the GTR ypu'd be hanging on for grim death(my opinion that's not a great way to feel and not able to relax) I've driven a lot of performance cars porsche/Ferrari and currently own an NSX ,Lister Jaguar (6 speed manual 604bhp 4 sale on ph)an MG SVR and I can honestly say the GTR is in a class of its own.
> 
> I was led to believe that all manuals will be phased out overtime ? The article I read was stating that they are more fuel efficient and more emision friendly?


I thought you would say the SV would be better than the Datsun.  Glad the GT-R is all you expected of it.


----------



## highlandsaf (Jun 24, 2009)

What can I say your preaching to the converted. The car(for a Datsun ) that is ain't alf bad!!

Ps find another service centre !!!!! seriously


----------



## dopeawards (Nov 9, 2009)

3000 miles in and for me the GTR has created a new lifestyle, since owning it have been going away every weekend, and my girlfriend seems very happy about this, i have aporsche as well but that never makes me want to go on road trips, the GTR does.

Only thing that is annoying me is the sat nav sucks, every time we stop for petrol then set off again the sat nav doesnt carry on the route, and if it does it takes 10 minutes before it comes back up!

Also the jerky pulloffs at low speed is frustrating, its difficult to drive the car smoothly when slow stop starting, argh!


----------



## Chiefgroover (Jun 3, 2009)

dopeawards said:


> Also the jerky pulloffs at low speed is frustrating, its difficult to drive the car smoothly when slow stop starting, argh!


I think I remember a someone posting that Litchfields are good at sorting that problem out. Mine moves like a kangaroo when cold.


----------



## white gtr 35 (May 2, 2009)

Drive in manual when its cold....no lurches, no kangaroos... you'll look like a proper driver!:thumbsup:


----------



## dopeawards (Nov 9, 2009)

white gtr 35 said:


> Drive in manual when its cold....no lurches, no kangaroos... you'll look like a proper driver!:thumbsup:


doesnt seem to make any difference, i drive in manual most of the time, dont like the auto changing down to low gears so much, i know it saves fuel, but prefer to keep the revs a bit higher and more power ready on top


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

i say a relearn at a dealership is en route for you.


----------



## dopeawards (Nov 9, 2009)

zeyd said:


> i say a relearn at a dealership is en route for you.


yeh i think i will add it to list to deal with at the first service, thanks


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> How amazingly cool! I can't think of any circumstances where I would choose a GT-R over an LP670 other than carrying more than 2 people.
> Murcis have perfectly adequate boot space for the weekly supermarket shop!
> 
> Of course for those lucky enough to drop over 200 large on a car, it is never a question of car X or a GT-R. They can afford both...
> ...


If you'd like to see pics of the Lambo, they're here:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/133608-look-whats-been-my-garage.html 
They were posted in the R35 section, but mods moved them so no-one can see them!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

a carnosoir such as yourself cant expect a gtr to be the right car straight out of the box, throw a GTC titanium exhaust on with a custom map to 600BHP, change those arm chairs in the front for a pair of light weight cobra carbon fixed and them come and tell me its not the best all round supercar you've ever driven.


----------

